
Ask HN: GitHub font color - yev
Did GitHub just change their calm blue link font color to bright-omg-blue-#1269D3 ?
======
soulchild37
Yes they did, the colors are so much brighter than my future

------
neilsimp1
I'm not sure I like it. Maybe I'll get used to it.

There's been a few css changes on Github lately that I've noticed, like the
menu bar at the top going dark and the fixed navbar in profiles.

------
shinryuu
Yeah, I believe so!

